# Lösende Schraube am Switch



## LB Jörg (26. August 2004)

Hei Phill,
bei meinem Switch lockert sich nach längeren Abfahrten öfters mal diese Schraube da am Bild (auf dem Bild in gelockertem Zustand).
Aber nur auf der rechten Seite.
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon am 03er Switch.
Mit Loctite 270stark hält sie dann etwas länger. Dachte schon ich war das Problem los.
Aber das Lenzerheiderennen waren wohl doch wieder zu viele Belastung und sie löste sich wieder. Was man ja nicht merkt beim fahren und man ja das auch nicht ständig überprüft wärend des Rennens  
Was den Dämpferbuchsen ja nicht gerade gut tut.
Gibt es da irgend eine Lösung die ich übersehen habe?
Mit welchem Drehmoment soll ich die Schraube anziehen?
Und so weiter  

G.


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi Jörg,

Ursache der sich lösenden Schraube wird Deine Achse sein, die entweder ausgetauscht oder einfach gängg gemacht werden muss. Empfohlene Vorgehensweise:

Ausbau der Achse - Reinigen der Achse - Kontrolle der Achse - Achse neu fetten - Lager fetten - Gewinde in Achse entfetten - Mittelfest Loctite benutzen und mit 25 NM anziehen.

Sollte dies nicht helfen empfehle ich Dir, Deinen Rocky Händler aufzusuchen.

By the way, how was the race?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2004)

Pohh des ging ja schnell mit der Antwort.
Danke erstmal.
Kommplett zerlegt hab ich´s noch net. 
Da es sich sehr leichtgängig bewegt. Aber werde mir wohl mal des Innenleben abschauen.

G.


----------



## krankedbiker (27. August 2004)

Gut das du das mal ansprichst, hab grad festgestell das meine schraube auch 2mm raussteht. 

Danke für den Beitrag, sonst wäre ich bestimt nicht auf die Idee gekommen bei mir auch mal nachzuschauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das du das mal ansprichst, hab grad festgestell das meine schraube auch 2mm raussteht.
> 
> Danke für den Beitrag, sonst wäre ich bestimt nicht auf die Idee gekommen bei mir auch mal nachzuschauen.



Jaja, wir sind net die einzigen die des Problem haben  
Hatte das ganze ja schon mit meinem 2003 Switch und den Beitrag eigentlich nur mal aus Langeweile reingeschrieben um zu sehen.....um zu sehen halt  

Das Lösen tritt hauptsächlich bei neuen Rahmen auf (erst lösen sich beide und danach mit Schraubensicherungsmittel nur noch eine) und zerstören mal gleich die Dämpferbuchsen, weil sich das ganze ja dann ein wenig mehr verwindet als bei fester Schraube.

Mein Tip: Schraube auf keinem Fall "anknüppeln". Sonst wird sie sich immer wieder Lösen.
Erst mal Kurbel ab, damit mehr Platz da ist. Schraube raus, alles supersauber machen. Dann Schraubensicherungsmittel nur auf Gewinde drauf und dann nicht zu fest...fest halt....also mit ein wenig Kraft anziehen. 
Und dann regelmäßig kontrolieren, evtl wiederholen. Bis das ganze eingeloffen ist, dann hält es auch irgendwann für immer......bzw. bis halt des ganze Rad kaputt ist.   Dann gleich ein neues Switch kaufen usw.....

G.  

Kurbel abziehen(dait man mehr Platz hat)


----------

